# Lost bleeder cap on valve - can't find right size



## jocco (Apr 3, 2010)

In November, I unscrewed the cap off the valve that goes to the outside hose and drained the pipe and shut off the water to prevent pipes from freezing. 

I never replaced the cap after the pipe finished draining and lost it - now I can't find a replacement. 

Multiple stores sell 3/8" and 5/16" caps but they are too big (see link) 

http://www.hardwareandtools.com/Bagged-Bleeder-Cap-50089B-by-Danco-9935438.html

I even tried buying a whole new valve & handle set just to get the bleeder valve and that's too big.

Please help!


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

you might find one at a plumbing supply house, probably not,, but since you already own a brand new valve, you can install that.


----------



## plumber Jim (Mar 30, 2008)

what brand valve is it?


----------



## jocco (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks for the replies - the current valve is soldered into the pipes so I would need to hire a professional to replace it. 

I will look around for plumbing supply stores.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Probably 1/8". Check out the nipple supply area in the Plumbing section and see if you find one (nipple) that is the same size. This way you will know the size. Also check the area with the brass fittings. The cap has a rubber gasket in it to seal for leaks.


----------



## HooKooDooKu (Jan 7, 2008)

jocco said:


> The current valve is soldered into the pipes so I would need to hire a professional to replace it.


Soldering copper pipe is a DIY sort of job... but it is something that takes a little bit of practice to get it right.

Practice parts are cheap (piece of copper tubing and some cheap fittings), about $20.

But the basic tools can quicly cost you around $75 (depending upon how much you spend on a torch... mine was $30 because it has a push button igniter).

Pipe cutter
Reamer
Fitting brush
torch
gas cylinder
flux
solder

Perhaps the most difficlt part of the job will depend upon how the existing pipe is oriented and mounted. Copper pipe doesn't bend, so you have to either have room for the pipes to seperate when you either cut the pipe or unsolder a connection.


----------

